

The Wrong Head: Madness and the French Revolution - benbreen
http://www.lrb.co.uk/v37/n10/mike-jay/the-wrong-head

======
robinhouston
Mike Jay (the reviewer here) is such an interesting writer.

The Air Loom Gang ([http://mikejay.net/books/the-air-loom-
gang/](http://mikejay.net/books/the-air-loom-gang/)) is an amazing book: it
tells the story of James Tilly Matthews, the first person recorded to have
believed that his thoughts were being influenced by a machine.

~~~
benbreen
Agreed! I loved his piece on Humphry Davy's early experiments with laughing
gas for the Public Domain Review:

[http://publicdomainreview.org/2014/08/06/o-excellent-air-
bag...](http://publicdomainreview.org/2014/08/06/o-excellent-air-bag-humphry-
davy-and-nitrous-oxide/)

